# Gaggia Coffee - water seems very hot, and water in tank is getting hot also ????



## ilm (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, our 'Gaggia Coffee' has recently started to heat the water up too much, and I've noticed that it heats the water in the plastic water holder (hot steam/water comes down the white rubber tube (the whiter one) that hangs into the water tank).

Is this due to the (107C) thermostat gone faulty - or is it something else?

Also, steam from the steam outlet seems to be a lot hotter than normal.

Is there a way to check if the thermostat is working, or if there is somehign else going on?

Ideas - I dont want to order a thermostat incase its a totally different issue?


----------



## Pedro083 (Nov 16, 2011)

the hot water going back into the water tank will be from the OPV(over pressure Valve) diverting water during the shot back into the tank to keep the pressure at the same level, only think I can think to do is to measure the temp of the water thats coming out, is the brew light on, or is it staying off a lot more than normal


----------



## ilm (Jan 20, 2012)

I replaced the thermostat with a secondhand one (107) but immediately after turning a little hot water travels down the rubber tube to the tank. After drawing a shot or steaming milk this is enough to start heating the tank.

I don't have a thermometer to check water temp nut the coffee is bitterer than normal.

The green light clicks on and off every now and then so I'm assuming the thermostat is working. What to do?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, it sounds like your coupling valve is stuck. if you remove the valve then remove the small chrome valve on the side, remove the ball from inside and clean. soak the steam valve in descaler foe half hour or so then rinse and put back together. this should stop the water from pumping back into tank

mark


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

What Mark said!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.013219,-1.619276


----------



## ilm (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks guys.

I uncrewed the steam valve but it doesnt come off - afriad to force it. So I uncrewed the outlet fitting, took out the ball and cleaned both. I didnt have any descaler so put some vinegar into the steam valve, left for a while, rinsed and reassembled. But - same problem









I'm not in uk so I'll need ot look for a local service agent - not sure I can afford it tho - any recommendations for servicing in Ireland - or ideas on how to self fix ?


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

The steam valve is hard to get off you need to rock it and pull and be patient. The thing is the valve won't be your problem. I haven't got a huge amount of time right now but lets get back to basics give us a breakdown of what's happening from the time you switch on. Are you getting good flow through the group head. The OPV valve on the coffee is a lot more basic than the classic version so you need to be gentle with it. Also you must clean it properly. Vinegar is a no no. It far too aggressive for a aluminium boiler. Your first investment should be some Puly Caff see here http://http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/about-puly-caff.html

Once you clean the machine properly we can take it from there.

Andy

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.996401,-1.610615


----------



## ilm (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks again guys.

I cleaned the machine, this time using a liquid cleaner from delonghi. A capsule of something that I guess is citric acid based, anyway, the machine is working much better now. It must have been clogged up somewhere. thanks, you saved me from a close encounter with a nespresso machine.


----------

